# FHOG Help!



## chumchum (Jul 22, 2020)

I am a first home buyer and completely meet all the eligibility requirements for first home owner’s grant. But…my ex partner has owned property before (but never received the FHOG). Will I be eligible?

Also, it states that I need to provide information about who my ex was, when we broke up and a declaration that my ex will not/does not have the intention on living with me in the future.

What if she decides to live with me in the future as a housemate? (We were housemates before partners and are still good friends).

I don’t want to do anything illegal but hoping I’m still eligible because I had nothing to do with her property (only lived there for 2 years but none of my details were used for purchasing the house).


----------

